# TC Arms



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry! I'm really having a hard time deciding what gun I want. I remember somewhere someone uses the Thompson Center Encore. I looked at it on the website and it looks really nice. The pistol grip looks comfortable, the stock looks very nice, and interchangeable barrels would probably save me some money. Does anyoe know how much they cost? Has anyone here used them? I think the single shot would help me to take more time on shot placement, even though the break action would still be fairly quick reloading. Shot placement is something I sometimes forget about when I have the backup shots with a semi-auto. plus a single shot would be very accurate. I'm really seeing some plus signs with this gun. :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

For just a little bit more you could get either of these. I'd recommend them highly.

http://savagearms.com/12fvss.htm

http://savagearms.com/12fv.htm


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

With the Thompson Center I would also have a 12 ga. to hunt birds and turkeys.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a TC in .243, 7mag, and muzzleloader. I have killed a few coyotes with the .243 and even doubled with it once. Great gun!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have the lifetime warranty, i seen on a clip on the site that each one comes with a lifetime warranty and that sounds pretty sweet


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I think they sound like pretty solid guns if you can live with one shot.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

To be truthful I think single shot would make me a better hunter because I wouldn't be relying on backup shot like I do with semi auto. I would take alot more time on my shot. Since its breakopen, I think I could still reload it fairly quick after I use it some.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I've pondered the same idea myself. In a way it would make you a better hunter for the reasons you mentioned. Therea a lot of rifle cartriges i'd like to try amd i'd rather spend a couple hundered dollars on a barrel than $500+ dollars on a gun to find out i dont like the cartrige.
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I found out on the site that the Encore and G2 are not compatable but the Encore and Pro hunter are. The prohunter stock reduces recoil by 43% so I think I would get that stock. The Pro Hunter barrels are about $330 in Cabelas and the original Encore barrels are around $250. It has walnut, Realtree Hardwoods, and black sythetic stocks to choose from and if you want to change them it will only cost $100 or so. One thing I can't figure out is you can get the fore end, butt stock, barrel, scope mounts, but I cannot find out where to get the frame. I didn't find any in Cabelas or the site.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I noticed one more thing. They have the new rimfire barrels but they are not in cabela's catalog. Is this because they just came out and haven't started dealing them through cabelas yet. One thing that I thought would be pretty sweet. Don't know if it will work but put a pistol .22 barrel and hunt rabbits with that. It would be like a sawed off.    :beer: Oh! I looked at those savages and they wieghed almost 9 lbs, the tc only wieghs 5.5 lbs


----------



## TRAPPERSC (Jun 28, 2007)

I own both the Encore and the Continder.

Both are excellent shooters. The Encore is built bigger/heavier and has a larger following currently I think. If I was going to buy a new one and only own one modle it would be the Contender. It has Centerfire, Rimfire, Muzzle Loading and Shotgun barrles all in rifle or pistol.

Either way ya go they are real good shooting guns.

Richard


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

The Encore now has rimfire to. And it is compatible with the pro hunter so that widens my variety of calibers. And I can get the pro hunter stock which cuts recoil down by 43%. I'll keep looking at other companies other guns.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I have the pro hunter. Have the muzzleloader and two pistol barrels. Pistol barrels in 25-06 and .223. Great shooting gun and fun with the pistol, just a little hand shock with the -06.


----------



## awol58 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have an encore that I am selling in a 243. It is 99.99999% new. It has an E Arthur Brown Co custom accuracy barrel, 26" heavy, 1:8 twist, blue crowned with custom rings. Absolute tackdriver. Walnut fore and butt. Polished and balanced trigger. no creep, period. Less than 25 rnds fired just to set a scope. I was going to use this for coyotes until I got my hands on a .223 low profile Savage. If you haven't bought anything yet, I am selling for $600. I have pics if you are interested.


----------



## xcav8r2 (Sep 8, 2008)

awol58 said:


> I have an encore that I am selling in a 243. It is 99.99999% new. It has an E Arthur Brown Co custom accuracy barrel, 26" heavy, 1:8 twist, blue crowned with custom rings. Absolute tackdriver. Walnut fore and butt. Polished and balanced trigger. no creep, period. Less than 25 rnds fired just to set a scope. I was going to use this for coyotes until I got my hands on a .223 low profile Savage. If you haven't bought anything yet, I am selling for $600. I have pics if you are interested.


----------



## Coyote Charlie (Sep 7, 2008)

My Encore is a 22-250, it is very accurate; .75"@100 yds with factory ammo. I bought it as a muzzleloader and have swapped the barrels often and the scopes are always on.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

I own an Encore with the .50 cal and .308 heavy barrels.
I love it.
I scoped both barrels, too, as I chose to use non-QD scope mounts.


----------

